# Anybody fishin'?



## Rhodes (Nov 21, 2016)

Not seeing many fishing posts' these days. I guess that would mean that either the wind has been blowin' or the fishing hasn't been post worthy? Anyway, planning to be down Friday and was wondering if anyone knows the water temps inshore?


----------



## killswitch (Nov 21, 2016)

Sapelo sound was around  64 Sat. afternoon


----------



## trippcasey (Nov 21, 2016)

Last I went was 2 weeks ago. 20mph NE winds made it tough. Left the dock at 8am, back at the house by noon. I havent had a chance to go since then, and am starting to get DT's.


----------



## Chap (Nov 21, 2016)

Haven't been myself in about two weeks now, but from what I am hearing the trout are starting to move a little deeper, but are still as active as they were.

Bull reds still being caught off the beach at Tybee, some over 40", plenty over 30".

Sheepshead are heating up nicely.  I am heading out on Thanksgiving day in the hopes that I can find some myself.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Nov 22, 2016)

Uncle sent pic yesterday (not sure when taken). 23 trout in 2.5 hrs said had about 40 shorts in that time.


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. The weather for Jekyll on Friday is calling for "light and variable" winds.....I love the sound of that! Hopefully I will have something worth posting.


----------

